# PT92 Police Special



## Ssgyoung79 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a SS PT92 Police Special 9mm. I got it through a trade. I was wondering if anyone knew anything about it. I've been searching and haven't found one like it. The ones I've seen have safeties and none have Police Special on it. I'm wondering if anyone has or knows anything about this specific style.


----------



## Charliefox (Dec 10, 2011)

Ive not heard of this model so there may be some collectors value to it (probably not much, it is a Taurus). Is it double action only? If you like it and can shoot it well I say make it a part of your carry routine!


----------



## Ssgyoung79 (Jun 14, 2013)

I was just wondering if anyone had seen or heard of this specific model. I've searched the net and found nothing on it. It's both double/single action. Very nice gun. Shoots very true, no jams yet and when in single action feather touch to fire.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't know of any LE dept. or agency that uses Taurus's. :watching:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I know of Police Special Berettas. Never heard of that in a Taurus either...


----------

